# Anyone ever seen one of these



## antharper (Jul 4, 2014)

I was told my late uncle found this while diving in florida


----------



## dtala (Jul 4, 2014)

stone or metal???


----------



## antharper (Jul 4, 2014)

My aunt said it was suppose to be bone but it seemed to be stone to me


----------



## chehawknapper (Jul 4, 2014)

Looks like bone and most of them are. The coloration is patina from the tannic acids in the river sediment.


----------



## Bow Only (Jul 5, 2014)

Bone fish hook.  I have a friend that has found dozens of them.


----------



## jcinpc (Jul 6, 2014)

awesome bone fish hook


----------



## flintdiver (Jul 7, 2014)

It's made out of a deer leg bone, it's a great find. They did use em as fish hooks. Probably from the Aucilla river or another panhandle river or creek.


----------



## antharper (Jul 8, 2014)

This is only other pic I have


----------



## olcop (Jul 11, 2014)

I have one that is knapped, but at one of the shows I took it too, it was identified as " manufactured", rather than being a real artifact.
olcop


----------

